# New Outback 312 Bh Ordered - Couple Of Questions



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Just ordered a new Outback 312 BH 10th Anniversary Edition - family and I are very excited.

The MSRP lists a LCD Campsite Theater. I thought that included the TV in the bunkhouse but as I do more research it looks like maybe it doesn't. Can anyone confirm this? If it doesn't include the TV, what options are there for this? The kids like to watch a movie at night while winding down from the day.

My wife bought a 3,000lb Barker electric jack for our old trailer. Should I upgrade to the 3,500 jack? She bought it from the dealer we ordered the camper for. I'm thinking they would sell me the upgraded jack for the difference.

It looks like you guys have a great forum here. Glad to be aboard!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I would upgrade to the 3500 jack. We purchased a 19" LCD Vizio from Costco and use it in the house when its not in the trailer. Many people use the Thule mount for the TV.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Kevin K said:


> Just ordered a new Outback 312 BH 10th Anniversary Edition - family and I are very excited.
> 
> The MSRP lists a LCD Campsite Theater. I thought that included the TV in the bunkhouse but as I do more research it looks like maybe it doesn't. Can anyone confirm this? If it doesn't include the TV, what options are there for this? The kids like to watch a movie at night while winding down from the day.
> 
> ...


Welcome!!

If I remember right, the "campsite theater" feature just means that you can pop the inside TV off it's mount, unplug it, and plug it outside and have your campsite theater. So, you do have a TV...but it's shared. Does that make sense?

I'm sure real owners of the 312BH will comment soon.

Not sure about the Barker jack... or upgrading. If the 3500 claims to be usable with WD hitches, then I'd upgrade. If they truly give you the upgrade for the difference, then I'd go for it. If they try to give you the run around, just try the 3000# one as is... that's a very easy thing to switch out if you later decide you want to.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Just ordered a new Outback 312 BH 10th Anniversary Edition - family and I are very excited.
> 
> The MSRP lists a LCD Campsite Theater. I thought that included the TV in the bunkhouse but as I do more research it looks like maybe it doesn't. Can anyone confirm this? If it doesn't include the TV, what options are there for this? The kids like to watch a movie at night while winding down from the day.
> 
> ...


Welcome!!

If I remember right, the "campsite theater" feature just means that you can pop the inside TV off it's mount, unplug it, and plug it outside and have your campsite theater. So, you do have a TV...but it's shared. Does that make sense?

I'm sure real owners of the 312BH will comment soon.

Not sure about the Barker jack... or upgrading. If the 3500 claims to be usable with WD hitches, then I'd upgrade. If they truly give you the upgrade for the difference, then I'd go for it. If they try to give you the run around, just try the 3000# one as is... that's a very easy thing to switch out if you later decide you want to.
[/quote]
The TV mount in the front swivel around frame between the living area and the front bedroom lifts off of the mounting bracket and there is an identical mounting bracket on the outside of the camper in between the 2 entry doors with 110v power receptacle and a cable jack to hook into.

If you look in the forum for modifications, I upgraded my television to a 24" RCA from the 19" Jensen, then bought the flat screen stand for the 19" television off of the internet and put it in the back bunkhouse entertainment center (yours may come with the stand also). The only tv the unit comes with is the one up front. There is also an extra cable outlet in the outdoor kitchen so you can put the tv out there as well, but it does not have the wall mount so you will need the stand for that area.

When you pick up your new rig, make sure they run the furnace as a few owners have had a some issues with not igniting, and make them hook up the outdoor kitchen barbecue. Usually the gas hose is too short and they will have to build you a new one.

Dont know about the tongue jack as i dont have an electric one (yet)but your tongue weight is usually 10-15% of your trailer weight, so loaded down assume 800+ pounds. I would guess your 3000 lb one would be ok or at least worth trying

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy the site!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kevin K said:


> My wife bought a 3,000lb Barker electric jack for our old trailer. Should I upgrade to the 3,500 jack? She bought it from the dealer we ordered the camper for. I'm thinking they would sell me the upgraded jack for the difference.


The biggest load on the tongue jack, isn't the trailer tongue. The jack works the hardest when you raise the back of the tow vehicle and trailer, to hook up the WD bars.

The 500 pound difference in rating won't make a huge difference, but if the price is right, go for it. It'll be shiny new, and a little more stout.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> Just ordered a new Outback 312 BH 10th Anniversary Edition - family and I are very excited.
> 
> The MSRP lists a LCD Campsite Theater. I thought that included the TV in the bunkhouse but as I do more research it looks like maybe it doesn't. Can anyone confirm this? If it doesn't include the TV, what options are there for this? The kids like to watch a movie at night while winding down from the day.
> 
> ...


I use a 2000lbs jack from my old camper on my 310, it works just fine and I didn't have to spend any extra $. It can also lift the rear of the truck if I need to in order to put the WDH on, but I found a shortcut using the trucks airbags so none of that anymore.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I think I will see about exchanging it when the time comes. Can't go wrong with more power









We have a TV in the bunkhouse of our current trailer so maybe I'll see if it fits before upgrading the Kids TV to LCD.

Thanks for the PDI info. Anything else I should look for when doing the PDI? The little things I usually take care of myself. The last trailer I had never went back to the dealer. I hope I have that luck with this one.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Kevin K said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I think I will see about exchanging it when the time comes. Can't go wrong with more power
> 
> ...


Run the furnace and make sure the all registers blow air(our rear duct was crushed), make sure the rear door doesn't have any impression from the handle being stored against it. I had a couple of small holes in my roof, very small but still present. Check all your hinges and make sure your cabinets all line up and close properly. That's all that was wrong with our 2011 312. Make sure no kids hit the GFCI breaker in the bathroom under the sink. We could not figure out why the Frig was not working in the outdoor kitchen. Seems our 3 yo decided he liked the little red button and pushed it. We thought the Frig was defective. About the frig, put a towel in the bottom when you shut it off on the way home. Lots of water ends up draining out of the frig. I picked up a 19" Vizio for the rear bunkhouse for the kids. I use one of their pillows in the tv area when moving so the tv stays in place. I built removable bed rails out of PVC and black strapping that I can roll up into a bundle when not in use, especially for the bunk over the couch. This way I can remove the rails when I need to fold the bunk up yet the rails can be stored next to the couch. 
I have a 4K Husky jack. The other poster was right about the real strain is when it picks up the back of your vehicle. I wouldn't have the TT without the electric jack. I think the 3K will do fine. I used a 12K Equalizer on my setup. Torqued the ball on and then spot welded it so it wouldn't loosen up. It's our first TT and we love it. Much better quality then I expected. I bought it sight unseen but had looked at many, probably 50 different TT's in our area. I was very surprised how well built it is compared to others I had seen. You'll love it!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Kevin K said:


> . Anything else I should look for when doing the PDI? The little things I usually take care of myself.


Challenge your PDI host to demonstrate how to *manually* operate the slide.

Prior to the PDI, check out this youtube video;

http://www.youtube.com/user/KeystoneServiceTips#p/u/3/H0ETwE3SrCM

For most OB travel trailers, starting at 1:48 is the override procedure of interest. Ideally, your PDI host will at least be able to tell you how to do it. The problem is, most OB won't have the access panel present, and you'd have to cut into the underbelly. My mind tells me I should do this so it is ready to use, in the event I would need to...but I haven't got the guts yet to do it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i would say use what you got til ya break it









Or get them to throw in a new power jack in the sale of the new one


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

Your power jack will be fine. The sink in the outdoor kitchen drains into your black tank, not a big deal, but you should be aware of it. Have the person doing the walk thru demonstrate the electric awning and while it is out, try the door. It likely will rub the awning and you may want them to install a roller on the door.
We love our 2011 312, good quality so far.

Yukon


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Yukon Eric said:


> Your power jack will be fine. The sink in the outdoor kitchen drains into your black tank, not a big deal, but you should be aware of it. Have the person doing the walk thru demonstrate the electric awning and while it is out, try the door. It likely will rub the awning and you may want them to install a roller on the door.
> We love our 2011 312, good quality so far.
> 
> Yukon


Good call on the roller on the door. Our awning has a small mark on it from the door rubbing the awning. 
Get some extension tubes for the outdoor fridge, otherwise when you open the door to the outdoor kitchen, your refreshments will attack you !


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

joeymac said:


> ...Get some extension tubes for the outdoor fridge, otherwise when you open the door to the outdoor kitchen, your refreshments will attack you !


Extension tubes?

The dealer called today and said it has a VIN number and instead of the 6 - 8 weeks it may only be a couple







Something about she already had one on order. We'll see.

If it comes that soon should I make them demonstrate all of the water systems then re-winterize it or just cross my fingers that all of those systems are in good working order?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Kevin K said:


> ...Get some extension tubes for the outdoor fridge, otherwise when you open the door to the outdoor kitchen, your refreshments will attack you !


Extension tubes?

The dealer called today and said it has a VIN number and instead of the 6 - 8 weeks it may only be a couple







Something about she already had one on order. We'll see.

If it comes that soon should I make them demonstrate all of the water systems then re-winterize it or just cross my fingers that all of those systems are in good working order?
[/quote]
See this link...http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/fridgecupboard-extension-tubes-3pk-white/24579
OB did not place a latch or lock on the outdoor fridge, so when you load it with refreshments (aka beer) before you leave for your destination, the door will open and release your cold and tasty treats. 
So do yourself a favor and buy a pack of these so that your refreshments stay in palce during the ride.

Oh btw, enjoy the 312BH, we love ours ! I am extremely jealous of the anniversary edition....Wish I would have waited one more year...Oh well


----------



## lonny996 (Jan 15, 2011)

just got my 1oth anniversary 312bh comes with 1 24in tv the campside entertainment is just a bracket putlet and cable connection to move inside tv to outside had the same question for dealer he told me 2 tvs until i got it is was one tv


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

lonny996 said:


> just got my 1oth anniversary 312bh comes with 1 24in tv the campside entertainment is just a bracket putlet and cable connection to move inside tv to outside had the same question for dealer he told me 2 tvs until i got it is was one tv


Yes the Campsite Entertainment for the outside is just the 110v hookup, cable hookup and the TV bracket. They list it because other similar products with outside kitchens in the Keystone family do not come with the bracket AKA the Cougar.


----------

